# Job advice



## Juan13cali (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello TSF! I was just wondering if anyone could give me some tips to learn more about CPUs amd intel since i just got a job selling computers I want to be ready even though they said they would train me I want to learn by myself. If anyone knows where I can get more information about which CPUs are for gaming and for different kinds of situations like gaming, making music, video ect. I already know the basics since I've been studying for my a+. Any help would be appreciated!!!!!


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

There really aren't specialized processors for one type of task versus another. The best processor for the task depends on how the application is designed, how fast you need it to run, and how much you're willing to spend. For example, it doesn't take a fast processor to read e-mail, so a low-end CPU would be just fine. If you're gaming, then you're probably going to want a fast CPU; then the question is whether you should buy a faster CPU with fewer cores or a slower CPU with more cores. If the game is programmed to be multithreaded (with each thread able to use its own processor core), then a CPU with more cores makes sense... but if the game is not programmed to be multithreaded, it can only use one of the CPU's cores, so a CPU with fewer but faster cores would make more sense. 

A multicore CPU would also be a good option if you often run several applications at the same time.

So... the type of CPU that would be "best" depends just as much on how the individual app is programmed as (if not more than) the type of app it is.


----------



## Juan13cali (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you for the info! And do you have any website where I can learn about the new CPUs from intel or amd other then the company's website.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

There are literally hundreds of hardware/PC oriented websites. If you're looking for information I would suggest starting with some of those.
Some of my favorites are:
Anandtech
HardOCP
TechSpot
Tomshardware
TechPowerUp
Xbitlabs


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

The sites that JMPC mentions are definitely ones that I get my technical info from. You can also compare CPUs by going to CPUBoss.


----------



## Juan13cali (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you so much! And one last question what career path do y'all recommend I would like to be a system administrator.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

I recommend you follow whatever career path your heart desires. Those who do what they enjoy tend to do better than those who just do a job for the money.


----------



## Juan13cali (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you but I mean I know I want to be a system administrator. Do y'all recommend getting a bachelors In Computer science? It's seems far way to me but yes theirs a lot of limitations like money. But I would like to try to work my way up if it's possible getting certifications as I go by my self. Any ideas?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Employers are definitely going to look for degrees and certifications to differentiate candidates. Work experience can take the place of both but some hiring managers or automated resume review systems can disqualify a candidate who may be missing a degree or certification. 

Take a look at the schools in your area and see what programs they offer. IT has a lot of possible paths so pick a program that most interests you. If you're not passionate about it you may have a hard time excelling and you won't enjoy it.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

A degree isn't necessary to get into IT, nor is it necessary to become a systems administrator. That said, a degree will limit job opportunities later in your career, primarily supervisory and management roles.

If you want to be a systems administrator, get an entry-level IT job - any entry-level IT job... working at Best Buy, or on a help desk, or doing basic PC support. Eventually, you'll want to get a position where you can do basic server administration... which will give you the experience to become a systems/server administrator.


----------

